# Birds are quiet



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Got out this weekend with my 10 year old daughter to try to find her a bird. We could find them, but they sure aren't making any noise!

we hit some high country on both Saturday and Sunday. We found groups of jakes, and groups of hens. None of them making any noise at all. We did glass up one tom strutting across a hillside, and another jake chasing a hen around the same clearing. The tom did gobble back at us, but none of them would pay us any more attention. We were soon left in the dark. Next morning we were again able to find 3 birds, but they just went on their merry way feeding and never even raised an eyebrow to a call.

Is anyone else struggling to get the birds to respond?



(my daughter made a comment on Sunday, while sitting on a log in the sunshine looking down a green valley: "Dad, this is a lot better than sitting in church". I agreed.)


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Took a friend out this morning. Not a gobble to be heard. I got a real nice tom last Thursday in the same area and they were gobbling like their feet were on fire. Oh well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My birds were going nuts this morning called in one bird but somebody snuck in and set up below me on the ridge and let me sweet talk the bird right to them. Got to love the gobble gobble BOOM out of nowhere.... But that is public land for you! I also called in another Tom later but he got spooked 40 yards out and my shot wasn't that great anyway. That is why there are more days to go out hunting! The rush of hearing a gobbler come in close from 200 yards out is awesome! And silly me thought that fall elk hunting was the only way to scratch that itch!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

plenty of days left. I just hope those toms start feeling lonely again here in the next week or so....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Lots of hens around still and the weather has been crappy up until end of last week. I bet things will start to turn on, as the hens are all serviced and start sitting on nests. We played with 8 different gobblers last week and everyone had hens with them.

On another note, birds are seeing some pressure here in UT and all don't come running straight in anymore. The bird my son shot last week had played the game before. We could get him to gobble at a distance (from a road), but if we cut that distance down (going straight at him), he'd clam right up. We'd back up and he'd gobble again. We had to circle way around and way above him and come in from a direction which had no roads for a long ways. We didn't call till we got into position above him...and bam...he came right on in gobbling.


----------

